# Wide World of Sports The Vinko Bogataj Agony of Defeat



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinko_Bogataj


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

I remember this so well, just like yesterday!

Thanks for the wonderful review and insight, Fast!

Sure brings back memories for me.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember this so well, just like yesterday!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful review and insight, Fast!
> 
> Sure brings back memories for me.



You know what is said about karma. Like many gold, silver and bronze metal wearing Olympiads even though for medical reasons he was disqualified and justifiably so however in the grand scheme of things 50 years later he was the most successful.


----------

